# Moving to Thessaloniki



## Benjy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello all

My wife is taking a job in Thermi, Thessaloniki. We will be re-locating from Canada soon. I have loads of questions. 

For starters, where should we look for a flat? I am looking at rental apartments / maisonettes on various web sites like homegreekhome. What areas are popular with expats with families? Kalamaria, Panorama? I will be making a trip in the next few weeks to find out, so any advice is most welcome.

thx!
B


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

We too are moving to Thessaloniki from UK, so far we have come up with the following,

Áããåëßåò áêéíÞôùí. ÁãïñÜ, åíïéêßáóç, ðþëçóç. Áêßíçôá óå ÅëëÜäá - åîùôåñéêü. Âñßóêåóôå: ÁèÞíá a great source of rental accomodation with the names and addresses of realters (near Thermi)

Good places to live for expat mix and family are Mikra areas, Trilofos, Kato Scholari also Epanomi then there is Panorama which is a little more expensive. These are the areas we will be looking at.

Good Luck, email anytime for more info, maybe we will see you there! great to make some new friends! newbies too like us!

Jane & Jack and children


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry the link didn't come out could you email me i will forward the details

Jane


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Benjy said:


> Hello all
> 
> My wife is taking a job in Thermi, Thessaloniki. We will be re-locating from Canada soon. I have loads of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi
Kalamaria and Panorama have a lot of ex-pats.
Dont know if you have kids if so and you want them to go to a english speaking school you can always checkout Pinewood international School.My Son finished this school and he was very happy.
Pls let me know what advise you need
best regards
Jacqueline


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you relocated yet from Canada? I am from Toronto and would love to meet up with you and your wife when you have a chance! The only place I can think of in Thermi for an English speaking job is Cedefop - is there where she has taken a position? If so she is lucky - it is the one place that all of us expats living in Greece are hoping to find work!!! xox


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

Jacqueline said:


> Hi
> Kalamaria and Panorama have a lot of ex-pats.
> Dont know if you have kids if so and you want them to go to a english speaking school you can always checkout Pinewood international School.My Son finished this school and he was very happy.
> Pls let me know what advise you need
> ...


Can you help, I am moving to Panorama with my husband and young son and want to know if there are any english speaking playgroups or any other english speaking groups that we can link with in this area. Thanks


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

There aren't any specific playgroups but there are a few of us who are getting together at least once a week.

There are a lot of expats in Panorama as said before, quite a few with older toddlers and a few with babys and babys growing into toddler ages.

Do you drive? I don't but walk to a lot of areas - Panorama wouldn't be one!!! That is too far unfortunately!!

We can arrange to meet if you like - just let me know when you are in Thess. My daughter will be 1 in 10 days time.

L
xox


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

LGK616 said:


> There aren't any specific playgroups but there are a few of us who are getting together at least once a week.
> 
> There are a lot of expats in Panorama as said before, quite a few with older toddlers and a few with babys and babys growing into toddler ages.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, my husband and I are flying out next friday and will be looking for somewhere to live. He will be working in Panorama so we figured that would be the best place to start looking. Im not sure when exactly we will be relocating as this will depend on next week. Hopefully we will have moved by Nov.
I do drive but Im not experienced at driving on the right and must admit to being a bit of a coward when it comes to greek driving but will give it a go.
Perhaps I can contact you again when we have settled as It would be lovely to make contact....& happy birthday to your little one


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

CKB said:


> Thanks so much, my husband and I are flying out next friday and will be looking for somewhere to live. He will be working in Panorama so we figured that would be the best place to start looking. Im not sure when exactly we will be relocating as this will depend on next week. Hopefully we will have moved by Nov.
> I do drive but Im not experienced at driving on the right and must admit to being a bit of a coward when it comes to greek driving but will give it a go.
> Perhaps I can contact you again when we have settled as It would be lovely to make contact....& happy birthday to your little one


Just checking to see if you have moved and found somewhere to live?


----------

